
Crystal's New Installation Page Is Just Beautiful - sdogruyol
https://crystal-lang.org/install/
======
yxhuvud
It looks nice, but from a usability perspective it could make an educated
guess about what platform the viewer is using and perhaps emphasize choices
that are more likely to be relevant.

------
sdogruyol
Crystal is a Ruby inspired compiled language, allowing it to run blazingly
fast with a very low memory footprint. It uses LLVM for emitting native code,
thus making use of all the optimisations built into the toolchain.

Website: [https://crystal-lang.org/](https://crystal-lang.org/)

Github: [https://github.com/crystal-lang/crystal](https://github.com/crystal-
lang/crystal)

------
ishitatsuyuki
This seems like typical minimalist design. Sure, it's not a bad concept at
all, but there's nothing surprising here.

On the other hand, the excessive margins are making the page less functional
as it should. The download section also lack emphasis, and given that using
the same amount of space for all the distros/platforms that is not at all
proportional to the amount of users using them, I would say that's a poor
design.

------
realusername
Crystal is amazing and one of my favourite language, it's just a shame the
community is so small.

------
aliswe
Android scrolling gets stuck

------
rambojazz
OK

